# Changing name after separation



## aoc (19 Jan 2012)

How do you change your name back after separation? is it as simple as changing name on passport / license and then in bank etc or is there a legal route?


----------



## ClubMan (19 Jan 2012)

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...ionships/changing_your_name_by_deed_poll.html

Just reverse this situation:



> *Changing your name after marriage*
> 
> There is no legal or other obligation on anyone in Ireland to change their name on marriage. The fact that some people do, is purely based on tradition and culture. They may for example wish to signify they have joined a new family, etc. and therefore take the new name - but this is purely a social/cultural choice and has no legal basis.
> 
> ...


Ultimately it seems like a waste of time/effort/money to go the deed poll route in most cases. Instead just contact all relevant parties (e.g. service providers etc.) and inform them of your "new" name perhaps?


----------



## gipimann (19 Jan 2012)

I didn't go down the deed poll route when I changed my name back, I just advised all relevant parties (bank, staff payroll, utility providers, etc etc).  When I renewed my passport I just completed the application in my own name, and supplied my birth cert and marriage cert (to prove that I had been the person named on the passport).


----------



## aoc (19 Jan 2012)

great! as in something that is not extreme hassle... 

thanks for that!


----------



## aoc (19 Jan 2012)

_I didn't go down the deed poll route when I changed my name back, I just  advised all relevant parties (bank, staff payroll, utility providers,  etc etc).  When I renewed my passport I just completed the application  in my own name, and supplied my birth cert and marriage cert (to prove  that I had been the person named on the passport).

 -_ did you have to give the bank a form of ID to change name back? do you need to inform your s.o or d.d. companies? or just at renewal as name on account will be different?

only prob is, i will have a different surname to my daughter.......


----------



## ClubMan (19 Jan 2012)

aoc said:


> _-_ did you have to give the bank a form of ID to change name back? do you need to inform your s.o or d.d. companies? or just at renewal as name on account will be different?



Just inform any relevant organizations/parties - e.g. service providers - if you really want your "new" name on bills etc. They probably won't care one way or another. I doubt that _DD/SOs_ are affected but if you change the name on your bank account maybe there is a slim possibility of issues if/when payment details already registered don't match (might be specific to credit card payments or bank transfers?). Maybe ask your bank for advice on the banking aspects of this. Consider if you really need to change your name on everything or can leave some stuff as it is. 


> only prob is, i will have a different surname to my daughter.......


How is that a problem?


----------



## aoc (19 Jan 2012)

I'm sure they won't as long as they get paid . will do, calling in today. 

- just feels strange to have a different name to her - just my own guilt about the whole thing.


----------



## wbbs (19 Jan 2012)

I have had a different surname to my daughter all her life, doesn't bother her or me.  Needs brief explanation sometimes but in general no one takes any notice.  School however always felt need to address letters to Mrs. 'Daughters's surname' rather than my own name.


----------



## aoc (19 Jan 2012)

i'm sure it will be fine after a short period of time... but it was almost the first thing she said to me (was 8 at the time) that 'mam u needn't think u are changing ur name back now'.... the things they think of!


----------



## roker (28 Jan 2012)

What happens when organisations etc. ask for your birth cert and it has a different name?


----------



## Time (29 Jan 2012)

Marriage cert or Deed Poll.


----------



## huskerdu (29 Jan 2012)

roker said:


> What happens when organisations etc. ask for your birth cert and it has a different name?



The last time I was asked for my birth cert was when enrolling in college ( A LONG time ago).


----------



## Time (29 Jan 2012)

Social welfare is where you are most likely to get asked these days.


----------



## gipimann (29 Jan 2012)

aoc said:


> _I didn't go down the deed poll route when I changed my name back, I just  advised all relevant parties (bank, staff payroll, utility providers,  etc etc).  When I renewed my passport I just completed the application  in my own name, and supplied my birth cert and marriage cert (to prove  that I had been the person named on the passport).
> 
> -_ did you have to give the bank a form of ID to change name back? do you need to inform your s.o or d.d. companies? or just at renewal as name on account will be different?
> 
> only prob is, i will have a different surname to my daughter.......



Sorry, aoc, only seeing this now.

I don't recall having to provide ID to the bank at the time, although I might have brought something just in case - it was over 10 years ago, so their procedures might have changed.   There was certainly no problem with Standing Orders/Direct Debitss - as you said, once they're paid, they're not overly concerned who the money comes in from!  I feel a lot of SO/DDs are done on account numbers anyway so the name might not be so much of an issue.


----------



## Time (29 Jan 2012)

Names on accounts is a very minor issue these days. So long as the account numbers match and the money is there no one cares.


----------

